# Special on International site ( for our local mixologists if interested )



## gertvanjoe (8/2/16)

http://www.ecigexpress.com/wholesal...holesale/signature-liquidation-wholesale.html

Seems they got the following 500ml for just under $30
Hazzlenut Praline
Hickory Smoke
Molasses
Raisins

Hope you find this useful

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

